# Case Farmall 95 vibrations



## joey55 (Jul 28, 2015)

My 2011 Case 95 tractor recently had a new clutch installed at just over 1800 hours on the clock. Since returning to the farm, I have noticed a vibration when the engine is accelerated over 1500 rpms. There is no noise or apparent reduction in performance, only what might be described as a fluttering, or slight tremor that I can feel through the steering wheel. 

I had my Case mechanic look at it but he was unable to identify the possible cause of the problem. Does anyone have any clue as to what might be causing this vibration and is it something that I need to be concerned about? 

Would appreciate any and all input.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello joey55,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

This is going to be difficult (and expensive) to pinpoint the problem. Since you noticed the vibration after the clutch replacement, there must be an imbalance in the clutch or flywheel as installed. When you push down the clutch, does the vibration disappear? 

Are there any shims installed on the clutch assembly? Possibly a shim mismatch?


----------



## joey55 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thank you HarveyW. I have been following the website for a while and appreciate the opportunity to draw upon the wealth of experience and knowledge of some many. 

In response to your question, there is still a vibration regardless whether the clutch is engaged or not. Engaging the PTO has no effect either, although the PTO lever is much stiffer now (???) than it was when the tractor was new. I tried all gears and ranges, including neutral, and there doesn't appear to be any change of behavior. Once the rpms get over 1500 the vibration becomes noticeable. 

The dealer installed a new (re-man) clutch and core as well as new pilot and release bearings. I can't say if they had to shim the clutch or not.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I would suspect something out of spec in the remanufactured clutch.


----------



## joey55 (Jul 28, 2015)

Lovely. I suppose there is no way to determine for sure short of replacing the re-man clutch with another to see if the problem disappears, right? 

Do you have any ideas on why the PTO lever is quite a bit harder to engage than it was prior to the rebuild? Could this just be a spring adjustment or would it have to do with the installation of the new clutch?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

It would be good to get Fedup's thoughts on this issue. Hopefully he will read this post.

I think the PTO lever should be operating a hydraulic valve to actuate the PTO clutch pack. My only thought is that it is in a mechanical bind.


----------



## joey55 (Jul 28, 2015)

Not sure, but I will ask the dealer about it and check what I can easily of the mechanics to see if it can be fixed without another tear down. Thanks Sixbales.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I rather doubt that. If you feel a vibration that does not change whether in or out of gear, clutch engaged or not, and only is affected by engine RPM, I would be suspicious of a balance problem within the clutch assembly itself. If this only showed up when the clutch was replaced, it has to be related to something done in that process or the parts/techniques involved. I've replaced many many clutches and don't recall any that acted like what you describe. My advise is to get it back in and get it fixed! It should not by any means be at your expense. A vibration involving that much weight, in that area, may well result in a broken crankshaft if allowed to continue. Who wants to pay for that?
As for the PTO -- I believe this is a simple cable operated, manually engaged, dry disc clutch plate. It seems harder to engage since the new clutch was installed? Could be just a coincidence(?) Could be the handle and/or cable suddenly became stiff and requires some lube? Could also bring you back to the clutch itself. This style PTO does require significant effort to engage, since what you're actually doing is compressing a spring inside the clutch, forcing the pressure plate against the clutch disc. Not unlike trying to push the clutch pedal down with your hand instead of your foot, it takes effort. A dry, rusted cable or associated pins and linkage can add to that. There is only the handle and the cable to access from the outside. If that doesn't correct the problem, you're back to the clutch.


----------



## joey55 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks Fedup for the additional info. So, if the problem is balance, would this most likely be a defect/imperfection in the re-man clutch assembly and therefore it has to be replaced again, or is balancing the clutch a routine part of the replacement process that perhaps was overlooked or done incorrectly during the recent rebuild?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I doubt that clutches are balanced as a unit, whether new or reman. I suspect the individual components are each balanced as part of their original manufacturing and machining process. The parts are then assembled, and adjusted according to application and specs. Then it goes into a box. In theory the end result is a balanced unit. 
Back to your particular case. YOU are the only one here who can feel, hear, or otherwise experience the sensation you're describing. IF this is indeed an internal vibration, and the condition came on immediately after startup with the new clutch, that's one thing. On the other hand, I've heard and felt all sorts of sounds, rattles, and vibrations that are in fact the result of loose bolts, improperly positioned spacers, and/or worn rubber pads associated with cab mounts and supports. Plus, whenever a tractor is split and put back together, things can be re attached in ways slightly differently than before coming apart. Sometimes this can cause lines, brackets, and other things to interact in strange ways, causing unusual sensations. I would be looking, listening, and feeling for anything of the sort under the cab before demanding the tractor be split again. If what you feel is indeed internal, don't run it very long without getting to the bottom of it.


----------



## joey55 (Jul 28, 2015)

You raise a number of good points. I believe that the problem arose only after the recent repair work, however, one is always listening more carefully to each squeak and rattle after a vehicle or piece of machinery comes back from the repair shop than they did before, so it is entirely possible that a vibration preexisted, I just didn't notice it. Also, I think your suggestion that the problem could be generated by something loose (cab mounts, loader brackets, etc.) rather than internally is certainly worth further investigation. I'll check it out to see if anything pops up and will let you know if the problem is resolved. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## country Gent (Jul 22, 2010)

Sounds like a out of balance pressure plate. Was the flywheel taken off and resurfaced?? That can also throw off balance. I would tend to lean towards the out of balance pressure plate which is always turning .


----------



## joey55 (Jul 28, 2015)

Can't say for sure if the flywheel was resurfaced, but have noticed that the vibration seems to be subsiding. Occurs only intermittently, so it could have been a loose fitting or something not just quite perfect on the reassembly as Fedup had suggested. Hoping that it is resolving itself but will continue to monitor. Thanks for your input.


----------

